# How Did You Feel When You Met the OW?



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

My divorce has been going on for awhile now. Back in 2006 my husband took up with a 23 year old woman (20 years younger than my husband). Since that time my estranged husband has had many other women. Back in April I learned that this particular woman and my estranged husband were back together (and were living together)--and had been for some time.

I told my attorney about this development. My husband is more than $7K behind on spousal/child support, so he had to go before the judge on contempt charges this week. My attorney subpoenaed the mistress to also appear before the judge. Saying that I was nervous was an understatement. 

Words can not express the emotions I felt when she entered the judge's chambers and was seated across the table from me. I really wasn't prepared for what I saw. Although this woman was so much younger, she had nothing on me. She looked in every way the tramp that she is. She was clearly intimidated by me; she was crying and wouldn't look me or anyone else in the eye. After the hearing, my attorney told me I had that woman beat in every department. Of course, I thanked my attorney because he gave me something far more meaningful than the compliment. I finally had solace and closure. 

For those who have met your "competition", how did you feel?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

827Aug said:


> For those who have met your "competition", how did you feel?


Dumbstruck. Might have been different if my wife chose a 23 year old girl ...

I don't mean to sound inappropriate or spiteful, but I do sincerely hope that sonofab!tch does time.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks Deejo. That's another saga this week. The judge found my estranged husband in contempt and sentenced him to 30 days in the county jail. However, he told my estranged husband he would suspend the sentence *if* he would pay according to the new weekly schedule and get his priorities in order. But, even that didn't help. He missed this week's payment and wants me to "save" him from the judge. It's been a crazy week!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

One woman saw her husband walking on the street with the OW. 

She went up to her and took off all of her clothes, only left with underwear. The OW was very embarrassed and ran to hide in the man's car. 

I wish the OW was wearing ugly underwear.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

This doesn't surprise me at all:



827Aug said:


> She was clearly intimidated by me; she was crying and wouldn't look me or anyone else in the eye.


It's a big thing to be called into a court of law as "the other woman" to testify. Good for you! LOL My bet is she is going to remember the part she played in this forever. As is your husband. 

I never met the OW in my case but imagine I wouldn't feel happy about it. That said, knowing myself, I'd probably act totally indifferent. But that is because I'm big on "Never let them see you sweat."

The first time my H and I went to court re: our divorce he looked so nervous/intimidated (he was suing me!) but afterward he called me yelling at me saying he couldn't believe how happy I looked. That it seemed like none of this was a big deal to me.

Amazing.

He lost the motion he filed, by the way.


----------



## stumblealong (Jun 30, 2010)

Uggg...here goes, she came out of MY house and started kicking my car with her thunder thighs. I put the car in drive and chased her around the yard, me in car, her on her tree stump legs...


No one got hurt btw...just really scared!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

stumblealong said:


> Uggg...here goes, she came out of MY house and started kicking my car with her thunder thighs. I put the car in drive and chased her around the yard, me in car, her on her tree stump legs...
> 
> 
> No one got hurt btw...just really scared!


Story of the day!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

stumblealong said:


> Uggg...here goes, she came out of MY house and started kicking my car with her thunder thighs. I put the car in drive and chased her around the yard, me in car, her on her tree stump legs...
> 
> 
> No one got hurt btw...just really scared!


Now that story put a smile on my face!  Good for you!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Jellybeans said:


> It's a big thing to be called into a court of law as "the other woman" to testify. Good for you! LOL My bet is she is going to remember the part she played in this forever. As is your husband.


Well, that's all part of how my attorney likes to handle a narcissist. I like how he thinks! Everyone in my corner is having a good laugh at just how arrogant my estranged husband is though. The man has no shame whatsoever!


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> One woman saw her husband walking on the street with the OW.
> 
> She went up to her and took off all of her clothes, only left with underwear. The OW was very embarrassed and ran to hide in the man's car.
> 
> I wish the OW was wearing ugly underwear.


All I could think when I read this was "just one more reason to wear nice underwear like your mother always told you!" :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

*Dad's OW*

I used to hang around my Dad's OW when I was a child. She was a friend of my aunt's. Of course, I had no idea he was cheating with her back then.

Fast forward about 20 years. I spy this hore across the gaping grave at my cousin's funeral. She is there in her ugly glory. My heart is beating fast and I can only hear blood in my ears. _I walk towards Ugly Hore, fully intending to greet her with a punch in the nose._

My mother sees the fire in my eyes and grabs my arm. "No...stay with mama. It's okay. Don't be upset." In a rare compassionate moment, my mother squeezes my hand as I take deep breaths.

Never one to mince words, in the car, the question flew out of my mouth before I could stop it: "Daddy, you really put your d*ck in that woman??!" :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Dad's OW*



Mrs.G said:


> Never one to mince words, in the car, the question flew out of my mouth before I could stop it: "Daddy, you really put your d*ck in that woman??!" :rofl::rofl::rofl:


LOL! That's a good one too. Now, I know I'm glad I met the OW in court.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

See, so Mrs. G's story does prove the entire "the children hate the OW" theory.

Omg what did the wh*re say to you Mrs. G? What'd your dad say? LOL


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

She just looked very frightened when our eyes met.
My father said nothing except a whispered: "I'm so sorry."

When I found out about the cheating, I hated both the OW and my father. I also hated my mother for being miserable all the time.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Jellybeans said:


> See, so Mrs. G's story does prove the entire "the children hate the OW" theory.


Not happening in my situation. My attorney is puzzled there as well. But, then the mistress is so close to their ages, they are more like playmates. That's all part of what makes my estranged husband the "fun" parent.


----------



## WomanScorned (May 8, 2011)

In a small town sometimes you already know the OW. Now when I see her in town I give her the hairy eye-ball. I'd LIKE to slash her car tires, kick him in the nuts, and scare 10 years out of both of them, but I don't want to get arrested, and not such a good example for my daughters.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

WomanScorned said:


> In a small town sometimes you already know the OW. Now when I see her in town I give her the hairy eye-ball. I'd LIKE to slash her car tires, kick him in the nuts, and scare 10 years out of both of them, but I don't want to get arrested, and not such a good example for my daughters.


I know what you mean. Back in 2006 I felt like that also. Oh, it was so much sweeter to wait and watch the OW squirm in court. I got to sit there and have my dignity restored--while my attorney did the "dirty work". Sweet! I hope your day comes too.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

WomanScorned said:


> In a small town sometimes you already know the OW. Now when I see her in town I give her the hairy eye-ball. I'd LIKE to slash her car tires, kick him in the nuts, and scare 10 years out of both of them, but I don't want to get arrested, and not such a good example for my daughters.


I would have paid someone to f*ck her up.  For $1000, bikers will break every bone in someone's body. 

My mother broke all the windows in my Dad's car, example be damned. If Mr.G cheated on me, he would get my foot in his balls.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Dang! You ladies are making me think of "Before He Cheats" by Shania Twain. I can hear the song in my head now!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

827Aug said:


> Thanks Deejo. That's another saga this week. The judge found my estranged husband in contempt and sentenced him to 30 days in the county jail. However, he told my estranged husband he would suspend the sentence *if* he would pay according to the new weekly schedule and get his priorities in order. But, even that didn't help. He missed this week's payment and wants me to "save" him from the judge. It's been a crazy week!


Don't take the bait.

Put him in jail.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Conrad said:


> Don't take the bait.
> 
> Put him in jail.


Well, the check arrived via certified mail an hour ago--just in the nick of time. However, it was short. It was the scheduled weekly amount BEFORE the hearing. He should have added $250 to begin catching up with the arrearage. After, three e-mails yesterday, he still can't understand the amount per week. That little tart has definitely taken his mind away. He used to be an intelligent person. I'll be talking to the attorney Tuesday.


----------

